# Funny Rat Pictures



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

I found these... and thought I'd start a thread.


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

Aww so sweet! I LOVVVVE lolthings. Some other rodents:














































And for rats go to: http://icanhasrats.com


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

LoL, those are all _hilarious_! Keep em coming if you've got more.


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

OMG that narcolepsy one is priceless XD


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

these are awesome


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

do you only want rodents gp's/bunnies etc or all animals?


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

These are so fun!! I've never seen the bat ones before.  

I particularly like the "different" animals because, personally? I'm not a huge fan of cats. ^_^


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i got the bat one off lolrats i believe


----------



## Zach (Jun 2, 2007)

Those are adorable, I've seen most of them on lolcats.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

But it doesn't work... because that's not a mouse.


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

AWWW omg I want miniature rat cookies!


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

LoL, I think it's _cooookie_ crisp. (Remember those commercials?)


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

oo oo oo i have cookies those size!


----------



## pinkpixies (May 22, 2008)

don't those cookies have chocolate in them? >.<


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

A little bit of chocolate won't hurt rats!


----------



## pinkpixies (May 22, 2008)

really? I thought it was poisonous.


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

For dogs, cats, and GP's, yes, it is. Rats, I think, can tolerate a very little? Maybe somebody who knows can chime in? You can't give choco to race horses in training, btw. It skews the drug tests. Shame, really, because most horses love chocolate.

The pics are a riot!! btw. I love the "ninja skills" squirrel. I had to look twice to figure out what it was. LOL

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## Magpie (Mar 30, 2008)

Marysmuse said:


> For dogs, cats, and GP's, yes, it is.


Dogs are usually ok with a little chocolate, my Aunt's dog has stolen an entire box of chocolates and been fine, not to mention the countless times my own has dragged a bar off the shelf :roll: Still wouldn't advise feeding it though.

I love these things XP especially the 'Ninja skillz' squirrel and the 'Jazz Hams'


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Rats can have chocolate, mine get it all the time :] They love it.


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

Yeah it's not poisonous at all. The only bad thing is that it's high in sugar & fat which is not good for rats, just like it's not good for people, but a bit won't hurt them at all. In fact, dark chocolate is supposed to help rats with URIs.


----------

